# Tips for Perdido Bay



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Just got a new boat trying to fish a few areas. The boat is a 20 foot xpress bay boat. Went out yesterday for a few hours in Perdido bay. What to fish for with what bait and where ? Any help would be great not looking for your secret spot just a general idea. Would love to catch redfish, flounder, specs anything. I have a Florida and Alabama fishing license thanks for the help.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK so you dropped 20k or so on a boat. Now drop another 400 bucks on a trip with a guide. Josh Lim at Limitoutcharters.com is a good start. Tell him where you want to fish and tell him you want a lesson. Ask where to fish, with what, at what time of year. Great investment.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> OK so you dropped 20k or so on a boat. Now drop another 400 bucks on a trip with a guide. Josh Lim at Limitoutcharters.com is a good start. Tell him where you want to fish and tell him you want a lesson. Ask where to fish, with what, at what time of year. Great investment.


Actually thought about that.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I will second hiring a local guide. When I was living over that way, I went out with Capt Josh twice in the Perdido area (we fished mostly Big Lagoon and nearby waters), because he does what I wanted to learn to do - target trout and reds (and flounder during the right time of year) with artificials. I told him I wanted to learn how to pattern the fish more than put fish in the cooler, and specifically with artificials, and that's exactly what he provided. I learned a lot, and gave me a starting point to have some confidence in things to start trying and looking for. :thumbsup:


----------

